# 2004 Coachmen Somerset Systems Manuals



## William Blake (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello, We just purchased a 2004 Coachmen Somerset and it has some wiring problems, mainly with the hot water heater. It had no power to switches to turn on elec or lp I found a blown fuse at the converter replaced and immediately blew the fuse. I pulled the wire from the converter and pulled the switches from the wall, also no power to the panel for lights for battery, grey water etc. Traced it down to 4 yellow wires that were wire nutted together. Dead short in one of the yellow wires. The power wire to the hwh switch was purple and orange stripe. Ran a jumper wire from converter thru the fuse to switch, water heater works on lp not sure on elec yet. I found a short at the elec element and repaired. I have searched everywhere for system manuals for this unit, unable to find called forest river they have one guy who handles this situation and he is gone to a rv show over into Dec. Any one have any ideas where to find said manuals or any suggestions for tracing down short. Kinda stupid to have four yellow wires in harness and without any ideas as to where they lead you could tear out the whole trailer trying to find them.


----------

